# Hausdurchsuchung beim 'Spam-King'



## dvill (17 Oktober 2005)

Siehe http://www.intern.de/news/7166.html

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2005)

http://www.freep.com/money/tech/mwend22_20021122.htm
http://www.freep.com/money/tech/mwend6_20021206.htm
(leider Englisch)


> Internet spammer can't take what he dishes out





> "They've signed me up for every advertising campaign and mailing list there is," he told me. "These people are out of their minds. They're harassing me." That they are. Gleefully. Almost 300 anti-R* posts were made on the Slashdot.org Web site, where the plan was hatched after spam haters posted his address, even an aerial view of his neighborhood.
> "Several tons of snail mail spam every day might just annoy him as much as his spam annoys me," wrote one of the anti-spammers.





> "I'll never quit," said the 57-year-old master of spam. "I like what I do. This is the greatest business in the world."





> "It's a perfectly legal business that has allowed anybody to compete with the Fortune 500 companies."



ahja, deutscher Link:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-1227.html


			
				the honourable DocS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strategie, Spammern den Müll ihrer Kollegen zu fressen zu geben, scheint aufzugehen. A*R* kommt jedenfalls der Spam seiner Kollegen zu den Ohren raus (...) Friss, Spammer, friss





			
				the honourable F* schrieb:
			
		

> Wir kriegen euch alle!



Darauf einen Scotch - 

und den nächsten Hierfür
* 37 Mio $ Zivilstrafe für Spammerkönig Leo K** (oder hab ich das überlesen?)
http://www.ago.state.ma.us/sp.cfm?pageid=986&id=1502


> Attorney General Tom Reilly Shuts down Spam King Leo K*


das war der Anfang:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59514

Ein Vorbild für internationale Kooperation (hierauf den dritten)


----------

